# Officer Down: Sergeant Karl Strohsal - [Longwood, Florida]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

07/16/2007
*Fla. officer killed in car crash*

*Officer Down: Sergeant Karl Strohsal *- [Longwood, Florida]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*

*Age: *58
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*
Additional Information:* Sergeant Strohsal had served with the Longwood Police Department for 18 years and had previously served with the New York City Police Department for 14 years. He is survived by his wife, son, daughter, and grandchildren. 
*Incident Details:* Sergeant Karl Strohsal was struck and killed by the driver of a vehicle on I-4, in Volusia County.

Sergeant Strohsal's unmarked vehicle had been involved in an accident and became disabled in the center lane. He had activated his emergency lights, exited the vehicle, and was standing in front of it when he observed an SUV approaching at a high rate of speed.

As Sergeant Strohsal attempted to run across the inside lane to the shoulder, the driver changed lanes at the last moment to avoid striking the patrol car, but struck Sergeant Strohsal instead.

*End of Watch:* Saturday, July 14, 2007

*Fla. officer killed in car crash* 
By Susan Jacobson 
The Orlando Sentinel 
LONGWOOD, Fla. - A Longwood police sergeant who headed the department's criminal-investigations division died Saturday when he was hit by a sport utility vehicle on Interstate 4, the Florida Highway Patrol said.
Officer Karl Strohsal was on his way home from work when his unmarked patrol car had struck a guardrail a half-mile east of Saxon Boulevard in Volusia County and was disabled in the center lane of I-4, according to the FHP.
Strohsal, 58, turned on his flashing blue lights, got out of the car and was standing in front of it when he saw an eastbound Pontiac Vibe coming toward him, an FHP report says. Strohsal tried to run across the highway to the inside shoulder, but the SUV changed into the left lane, apparently to avoid the stalled car, and struck Strohsal.
The SUV driver was identified as Dayne Love, 21, of New Jersey. He was not injured. An investigation is continuing.
Strohsal began his law-enforcement career in 1974 in New York City and joined the Longwood department in 1989. In 1987, he was named Longwood's officer of the year.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Fallen Florida Officer Remembered Fondly

LONGWOOD, Fla. -- 
On Thursday morning, Karl Strohsal, 58, was remembered as a dedicated detective sergeant of the Longwood Police Department who knew not only his job, but also what it took to be a husband, father and grandfather. 
A local police officer with more than 30 years on the street was suddenly taken from his family and friends in a car crash early last Saturday morning. 
Strohsal's wrote a poem for their father, and his brother-in-law read the words written by Strohsal's wife of 41 years, Carol. 
"He was a good officer, a good husband, a good father and friend," Longwood Police Chief Tom Jackson said. 
Through all of the tributes and all of the tears, there were the laughs as fellow police officers shared stories and fond memories of Strohsal. 
Strohsal would have appreciated those the most, like teaching a young officer why he should carry a folder around the office. 
"He said people will think you're busy," Longwood police officer Sgt. Clint Gioielli said. 
"I said, 'What should I put in the folder?' and Karl laughed and said nothing as he opened his to show it was completely empty," Gioielli said. 
Strohsal also laughed at why at times it didn't pay to hurry. 
"I had my service weapon out and I heard a noise behind me and I saw Karl with a large stick. I said, 'What are you doing?' He said, 'I forgot my gun,'" said Longwood police officer Ryan Bruce. 
Strohsal lived life and served others. 
He will be laid to rest in Orange City.

*Story From: **wesh.com*


----------

